#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  > Teaching in Asia >  >  Want to teach on a Tropical Island Paradise (Lombok) ?

## kingwilly

Sekolah Nusa Alam, Lombok, Senggigi, Indonesia www.nusaalam.com has a vacancy for an enthusiastic and talented native English speaking teacher of *Middle and High School English* teacher*.* The  vacancy, due to school expansion, is from July 2012, or as soon as  possible thereafter. Preferred candidates would have experience of  Middle and High School English (to A level) teaching, team teaching and /  or teaching combined age classes. Knowledge of TESOL, the Cambridge  Curriculum and the IGCSE an advantage. This is a small school so  teachers should also expect to be teaching in other subject areas.  

Teachers are employed on a contract basis, with salary dependent on  qualifications and experience.  Working permits and visas are provided  by the school and allowances are paid for health, housing and home leave  travel. They offer discounted places for teachers children attending  their school. The great lifestyle comes free !  Salary is lower, but  this is an excellent opportunity to  spend a couple of years on a beautiful tropical island, with lovely  children. Big drawcards are low costs of living, beach, surfing, scuba.

----------


## ThaiAm

Dream come true opportunity.

----------


## sunsetter

this thread is useless without pics  ::chitown::

----------


## redyelruc

Thanks for this link.  I visited Lombok 18 months ago and loved the place.

----------


## ser185

I realize this thread is super old but can you please let me know how I can get information similar to this regarding Lombok KingWilly?  This is Exactly what I am looking for right now.  Truly, Lombok is paradise.  Thanks

----------


## kingwilly

Their website has details for vacancies. http://www.nusaalam.com/index.php?Staff_vacancies  (currently down, but it normally works) - They've just appointed a new Head of School.

and I know that they currently have some vacancies available. Be warned the salary is around $600 per month. (plus some housing allowance and health insurance etc.

----------


## Yasojack

Sounds like my type of job, can you give me a reference willy.? :Smile:

----------


## ser185

Yeah income is low there but you don't need much there to be happy? Cheers!

----------


## kingwilly

> Sounds like my type of job, can you give me a reference willy.?


To Whom it may Concern,

I've known Mr Yasojack in my capacity as forum moderator of Teaksoor.com, arguably Thailand's best expat forum.

In this time Mr Yaso has flamed, posted drunk, trolled and made a general nuisance of himself. He's unreliable and argumentative, we alai suspect that he's been stealing wifi from the local highschool.

Given his achievements and general characteristics combined with an ability to completely mangle the English language I would most heartily recommend him to your institution. 

Yours,

William King

----------


## wasabi

^that your best one,enjoyable,nothing like a bit of flattery

----------


## katith

Wow, I'm super duper interested in this too! I'm currently working as an ESL teacher in a public school in South Korea (have been here 4 years now), but decided on my last vacation in Lombok that I really want to be teaching there next.

Is there someone I can email resumes to? King Willy, can I have an awesome reference too?  :Very Happy:

----------


## good2bhappy

sounds great but I have skin cancer so no sun sea and serf

----------


## kingwilly

> Wow, I'm super duper interested in this too! I'm currently working as an ESL teacher in a public school in South Korea (have been here 4 years now), but decided on my last vacation in Lombok that I really want to be teaching there next.
> 
> Is there someone I can email resumes to? King Willy, can I have an awesome reference too?


The emails are on the website.

----------


## wasabi

Aaaah that ended nicely,a post that had a happy ending.

----------

